# Seagull Century



## Tommy Walker

Anyone doing the Seagull? This will be my first time both for the Seagull and doing a Century. Any tips (not really about the Century part). Where are the best places to hang out Friday night? Where should I park? Should I try to get close to the start, I'm really thinking get way in the back to avoid the 7,000 riders. etc.


----------



## jjmstang

Start early as possible and please stay too the right. There will be plenty of trains passing to your left near the yellow lines.


----------



## Tommy Walker

jjmstang said:


> Start early as possible and please stay too the right. There will be plenty of trains passing to your left near the yellow lines.


Will, do; I did the Philly Fondo and the trains that were to my left hit a screetch when the road ran out and they couldn't get back to the right, there were one or two crashes.


----------



## runnerstreet

Kinda gonna highjack this thread cause I don’t think there’s a need to start a new one.

During this years Sea Gull Century I noticed the predominant road bike manufacturer was Trek, second was Cannondale, third was Specialized.

Anyone else see a different order of precedence?


----------



## Tommy Walker

runnerstreet said:


> Kinda gonna highjack this thread cause I don’t think there’s a need to start a new one.
> 
> During this years Sea Gull Century I noticed the predominant road bike manufacturer was Trek, second was Cannondale, third was Specialized.
> 
> Anyone else see a different order of precedence?


You called it about right, everyone had a Trek. I saw a lot of Cervelo's; only two Pinerello's and a bunch of Colnago's.


----------



## jjmstang

I just noticed the cute girls riding


----------



## Tommy Walker

jjmstang said:


> I just noticed the cute girls riding


Well that said, I loved all the ladies in pink with their pink bikes. One ladies group, I think they had O's on their jersey's, they were fast paced (and rode well too).


----------



## runnerstreet

Tommy Walker said:


> I think they had O's on their jersey's, they were fast paced (and rode well too).


OMG, I saw them but not on the course. I spotted them walkin their bikes back from the finish after I already had loaded mine back on my car.


----------



## davcruz

runnerstreet said:


> Kinda gonna highjack this thread cause I don’t think there’s a need to start a new one.
> 
> During this years Sea Gull Century I noticed the predominant road bike manufacturer was Trek, second was Cannondale, third was Specialized.
> 
> Anyone else see a different order of precedence?


I was at a non-Trek LBS in MD several years ago when I was on a 3 week job at a nuclear plant and needed some new pedals. The LBS sold Specialized among several others and at the time I was riding a Trek.

The owner noticed the LBS decal on my bike and recognized it from the middle peninsula area of VA as being a large dealer for Trek and so the conversation started about him converting to Trek because Trek in his words basically owns the Mid Atlantic and everyone else is essentially an also ran. 

So I suppose that explains why we always see so many Treks everywhere we ride in DE, MD and VA.


----------



## [email protected]

my wife is one of the pink ladys from york pa


----------



## Tommy Walker

You can make your hotel reservations now for next year. The ride is October 15th.


----------



## Tommy Walker

Just reserecting this thread. Hope to see many of you there.


----------



## dcorn

I'll be there, probably wearing a white Cervelo Test Team jersey.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

Plan on being there with a group of friends. Looks like it will be sunny, but quite windy!


----------



## Tommy Walker

It was windy, but a great ride. Looking forward to next year.


----------

